
Show HN: Workspaces – Save all your current tabs and come back to them later - mdni007
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/workspaces/eehocaoejekpmecmfecdkpohdkgkmoee
======
voiper1
How is this different/better than session saver or
[http://www.gettoby.com](http://www.gettoby.com)?

